# Joiner question..I'm really stumped



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

WHEN did a "joiner" turn into a "jointer"?
Is that what people smoke when making up new names?
Wags
Was grandpas, then dads… they are dead, so I am stuck with it for a couple years…(kidding)


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Well first, it appears to be missing the fence. Don't try to use it with that box on the outfeed table.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

AFAIK, it's always been a jointer. It joints the the edge or face of a board to be flat and square to an adjacent edge. A joiner is one who creates joinery to join two or more components together in some fashion.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Is that the one with the fixed outfeed table. 
My first jointer was a craftsman with a fixed out feed. I still hate that machine even though I scrapped it.
I still have the fence somewhere because it's flat and straight.
Save yourself some aggravation don't bother giving it any shop time.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

when was it ever a joiner?


----------



## JeffHeath (Dec 30, 2009)

Literature from the 1880's calls them a jointer, spelled with a t. Always has been that way, AFAIK.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

It's always been a jointer to me.
I have a biscuit joiner.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm a retard.. I just looked at the front page of the manual… says joinTer… my bad… my dad and grandpa were hoosiers… 
I stand corrected..I swear I am 50…. never heared the T in it before…

Outfeed table… I was questioned about that when ordering the shelix head… no, it has 3 leveling jacks underneath.
Fence is there… just not sitting on it… Box on top…. huh… great suggestion!!


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

> Is that the one with the fixed outfeed table.
> My first jointer was a craftsman with a fixed out feed. I still hate that machine even though I scrapped it.
> I still have the fence somewhere because it's flat and straight.
> Save yourself some aggravation don't bother giving it any shop time.
> ...


Ive run this machine before… I never had issues… My dad MF'ed it all the time… Especially when setting up the knives. (back to I am just a once in a while hack)


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

The front and rear table are within about 1/4" of straight, in line, etc… maybe that is why he had the issues.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Almost every jointer you can buy today will have a knob or lever to raise and lower the infeed and out feed tables.
The bolts you mention to adjust the coplane of the tables is not the same. 
Good luck with your machine.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Wags have some respect for other people and yourself. Derogatory remarks shouldn't be used here or anywhere.

Can't believe LJ would leave a post up like that. Hopefully they just missed it.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

> Wags have some respect for other people and yourself. Derogatory remarks shouldn't be used here or anywhere.
> 
> Can't believe LJ would leave a post up like that. Hopefully they just missed it.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


don't even know what I said that made someone sad


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

I guess he is referring to the post where you discovered that the manual said «joinTer», and the offended part was you, by yourself ;-)

Nice looking machine with a long flat surface.
I have also noted that newer machines often has a infeed table that might be adjusted, so that you can select how mutch the jounter should save off with each pass.

I see that may be useful, but if it has a fixed level that is somewhere in betweeen, say 1mm, I imagine that would work just fine.

I would assume it will be a nice feeling using it and knowing that it has been used by two generations before!


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

That's a great looking piece of vintage C'man machinery. They truly don't build them like that anymore. Tune it up, pretty it up (if you must), and use it!

The only thing I would question is the desire to covert to a Shelix head. Lot's of money for that one item, when blades are reasonably priced, not too difficult to setup, and function well. I don't intend to build 'fine furniture' or precision 'stuff'. Mostly around home improvements, small projects, and whatever I fancy at the time.

Having said that, I looked into a Shelix for my old C'man 6 1/8" jointer and didn't see the 'big picture' benefit to upgrading from the HSS 3 blade cutter.










Now… An upgrade for my DeWalt planer head, may be in the distant future. But I'll have to create a real need for that, before dropping a lot of cash into a Shelix head for it.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I wish I had more tools handed down from my dad and some from my grand dad. Enjoy it.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

What is in a name? A jointer by any other name would still flatten as well….apologies to William S.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

Was the gold color of mine model year specific, or was it some ?? option?
Thanks
Wags


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

Why is this forum not "jointery"?


----------

